# Alerte "Google safe browsing", y a-t-il lieu de paniquer?



## Irving Bartowski (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Avant tout, je tiens à vous souhaiter en ce début de nouvelle année, paix, amour et santé :love:

Quant à mon problème, il y a très simple: j'ai reçu une alerte "Google safe browsing" tandis que je tentais de visiter le site www.adam-brody.com 
Effrayé, paniqué, épouvanté, terrifié, horrifié par le fond rouge menaçant sur lequel aboyait un cadre "Warning" symétriquement centré, j'ai donc cliqué sur "revenir".
Néanmoins, je me demande si mon Mac fut susceptible d'encourir un risque quelconque? Aussi, ma session Facebook était active, ai-je quelque chose à craindre de ce coté? (usurpation d'identité)  :afraid:

Enfin, est-ce normal que GSB référence son propre domaine (google.com) comme ayant eu une activité suspecte au cours ces 90 derniers jours? mdrrr :mouais:

D'avance je vous remercie pour vos contributions à venir,

Irving B.


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2010)

Si tu vas sur la page d'explication de GSB concernant ce site, tu y verras que Google a détecté un trojan sur ce site lorsque ses robots de scan ont visité le site le 1er janvier 2010...
http://google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?tpl=safari&site=www.adam-brody.org&hl=fr-fr

Par contre, où vois-tu que GSB référence son propre domain??? le site en  question n'est pas sur le domain de google.com!


----------



## Irving Bartowski (3 Janvier 2010)

Cher Remy,



> Si tu vas sur la page d'explication de GSB concernant ce site, tu y verras que Google a détecté un trojan sur ce site lorsque ses robots de scan ont visité le site le 1er janvier 2010...



J'en ai bien conscience, sans quoi il n'y aurait pas lieu d'ouvrir ce topic  Je demandais si le fait d'avoir tenté de me connecter au site www.adam-brody.com, sans pour autant l'avoir visité (car bloqué par Google), était sans risques? 



> Par contre, où vois-tu que GSB référence son propre domain??? le site en question n'est pas sur le domain de google.com!



Navré de te contredire mais tu fais erreur, j'ai dis que google référençait son propre domaine google.com COMME AYANT généré des activités suspectes au cours des trois derniers mois! 



> Quel est l'état actuel du site Web google.com ?
> Ce site n'est pas considéré comme suspect pour le moment.
> 
> Une partie de ce site a été répertoriée 1 fois comme générant une activité suspecte au cours des 90 derniers jours.



la preuve: http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=google.com

Cordialement,

Irving B.


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2010)

concernant Google, je n'étais pas allé vérifier (je pensais que tu ne parlais que du site Adam Brody, je ne voyais donc pas le rapport avec google.com)

Concernant les risques encourus, j'imagine que si la sécurité de Safari est bien conçue, le site est bloqué avant même que d'avoir pu être accédé. Donc je dirais que tu ne risques rien. Tu risques d'autant moins que j'imagine que le Trojan en question n'est actif que sur Windows.



*Note du modo :* Ben ça fait quoi dans "Applications", ça ? 

On déménage !


----------

